# BBC 2. Monday night.Hospital Catering



## john fraser (Jul 29, 2005)

Watched a programme on Monday night about hospital catering,with James Martin.trying to improve things.Reminded me of some ships,like the last DSV I was on.working with half the equipment we should have had.Half a stove.Combi Oven not working.No scuppers.No Brat pan.The Americans took it away ,didn,t know how to use it.If any equipment didn,t work cut it off.When I went to the master about the state of the galley,I was told his bridge equipment came first,politely told him that no galley meant no food for 90 odd men.Found out later he had ordered lots of Bridge spares he didn,t need.


----------



## alan ward (Jul 20, 2009)

Regarding hospital food,as a young teenager I was always getting tonsilitis so the doc decided to take `em out.Duly booked into Southport Infirmary and out they came,first meal after operation?Mince and chips,what happened to the ice cream I was assured followed an tonsillectomy?


----------

